

Neuropathy Microsite Launched As New Startup Project - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/05/neuropathy-micr.php

======
woadwarrior01
Some guy launches some small site with the sole intent of slapping google ad
sense and google custom search on it to cash on the people who stumble on his
site off google search.

How is this relevant here on HN ?

PS: Is it that some people blatantly upmod anything with the 'startup' keyword
in the title ? Kinda reminds me of the Swineflu t-shirt story which ran a week
or so ago :)

~~~
robryan
This idea is about as old as google itself.

~~~
pj
I'm wondering how it is different from mahalo or alltop or any of the other
sites that do exactly the same thing...

------
bravura
This previous blog post by him is totally crass:
[http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/05/allison-
stokk...](http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/05/allison-
stokke.php#more)

"For a $10 donation, I'll scour the internet and send you all the Allison
Stokke pictures that you can find."

Followed later by: "I know that Allison definitely did not want in the
spotlight -- that was one of the points of my original article."

No, actually the point of your original article was to drive traffic to your
blog, which is why you keep saying her name over and over, intentionally
including certain misspellings.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
You know -- he might actually be reading along.

Sorry you don't like the material. I've written over 500 blog articles in the
last 4 years. Some suck, some don't. But I keep trying.

A little bit of kindness can go a long way, you know. If you don't like the
article, don't upvote it. If you think it is off-topic, flag it.

But coming on here and trashing me is whacked. My articles may be bad, boring,
crass, or whatever, but this site is better than that. Surely you have
something better to do with your time than tearing up somebody else's work.

~~~
alanthonyc
Actually, you trashed yourself by writing that other article.

This time, as soon as I saw it was your blog, I clicked the back button. I
didn't even remember exactly why, but I had it in the back of my mind as
something I did not want to waste time on.

bravura's comment just reminded me of the actual incident.

------
markessien
I find your approach to making money using search engine traffic interesting,
as you're using your name and face for this, which is a bit unusual. However,
I think it would be a bit easier for you if you also allowed people to comment
on your microsites, thus gaining content.

It's a bit uncool to use this site as a keyword backlink though.

------
sho
I love the "Hacker safe" and "trusted site" labels, which are served from the
same domain! Nice touch.

